# Pretty amazed..(mice) (WARNING photos of dead mice)



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

In a non wierd pervy sort of way! ...lol

I asked ages ago..if my grandma woudl breed mice for me..she said yup..sooo
i got 2 females and a male.. unfortunaly the male never seemed to do his deeeed, and sadly past away... i then got 2 other females, and a new male.. since then they have all had babies, a few 'clutches' were eaten but a few lasted! ... anyway, i have pet mice, and couldnt bear (sp) the thought of killing them.. for food.. but grandma did it.. and i am amazed..

the qulalitly and size of them is amazing... although i did get upset at first.. i try not to think of them as mice!

just look at these pics...

DO NOT LOOK IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO SEE A DEAD MOUSE!!!

anyway, here are what i normally have vs a mouse from grandma..

how much better is that.. i cannot belive i ever brought mice!










and again..

under the nice mice you can see the bloomign awful ones i brought










amazing no?


what the hell has happend to the others... the ones i brought?! i just dont understand how they can look so different!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

all of mine look like your grandma's ones but white that i buy from the shop


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Put grandmas mouse in the freezer for a week and i guarantee it will look the same as your shop bought!

Marina


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Put grandmas mouse in the freezer for a week and i guarantee it will look the same as your shop bought!
> 
> Marina


 
thats what I was thinking


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I love how many warnings you've placed about the pictures of dead mice when this is a forum where 99% of the members regularly commit mouse genocide when feeding their animals, cutting, pinning, thawing and watching them being chewed, torn, sucked dry and swallowed whole by spiders, snakes, lizards and amphibians! Its very considerate of you! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> all of mine look like your grandma's ones but white that i buy from the shop


*sniff* ,aybe ive been scammed.. lol 
tis a big compay that many use on here...



SiUK said:


> thats what I was thinking


i have had them for about a week now.. maybe it will happen.. but im not talking about the fur  the fatness the blood, the odd freeze burns etc 
:



ChrisNE said:


> I love how many warnings you've placed about the pictures of dead mice when this is a forum where 99% of the members regularly commit mouse genocide when feeding their animals, cutting, pinning, thawing and watching them being chewed, torn, sucked dry and swallowed whole by spiders, snakes, lizards and amphibians! Its very considerate of you! :2thumb:


lol.. some people might be offended


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

it really depends on how the mice are kept when alive and when frozen.. 
i have got good mice before from wholesalers/shops but they never look as good as the ones i freeze no matter how long mine have been in the freezer.
most of the time though they look naff and i am disapointed i spent my money.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Dare I ask how she killed them?

They do look different...but have they been frozen?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

we used to breed our own rats, the quality was so much better. we fed the rats on commercial rat food and lots of fruit and veg. they were always nice and chunky, froze well and still looked ten times better even after a defrost! if i needed to buy more than 2 rats a week i would deffo breed my own again, you just cant compare them to under nourished skinny shop bought jobbies!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> it really depends on how the mice are kept when alive and when frozen..
> i have got good mice before from wholesalers/shops but they never look as good as the ones i freeze no matter how long mine have been in the freezer.
> most of the time though they look naff and i am disapointed i spent my money.


the others are so thin, and their limbs all look burnt...and they look in pain if thats possible..i spend 60p a mouse...and look how rubbish they are in comparision! ahhh



Sarah-Jayne said:


> Dare I ask how she killed them?
> 
> They do look different...but have they been frozen?


i dont know, to be honest i dont want to know.. lol
she worked in a lab for 30 years.. she said she has a license to chop of their heads..but i passed on that.. they hav been frozen for a week now 



tinkerbruce said:


> we used to breed our own rats, the quality was so much better. we fed the rats on commercial rat food and lots of fruit and veg. they were always nice and chunky, froze well and still looked ten times better even after a defrost! if i needed to buy more than 2 rats a week i would deffo breed my own again, you just cant compare them to under nourished skinny shop bought jobbies!


nop//get breeding!!!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The bought ones have been gassed en-masse and therefore get covered in each others urine when they die which gives that "wet cat" look, they are then packed and frozen in bulk giving them that squashed up look, if they were all layed out nicely individually in the freezer they would look just like the home produced ones, but would be a lot more expensive due to the extra time involved. I imagine they all taste the same........


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pink said:


> The bought ones have been gassed en-masse and therefore get covered in each others urine when they die which gives that "wet cat" look, they are then packed and frozen in bulk giving them that squashed up look, if they were all layed out nicely individually in the freezer they would look just like the home produced ones, but would be a lot more expensive due to the extra time involved. I imagine they all taste the same........


well if i were a snake i would prefer one not coverd in wee! lol  hehe


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

pink said:


> The bought ones have been gassed en-masse and therefore get covered in each others urine when they die which gives that "wet cat" look, they are then packed and frozen in bulk giving them that squashed up look, if they were all layed out nicely individually in the freezer they would look just like the home produced ones, but would be a lot more expensive due to the extra time involved. I imagine they all taste the same........


 
Ones from A&N frozen are all laid out nicely, and spotlessly clean 
I breed a few of my own but mainly buy in, mind you if someone offered to breed for me I would jump at the chance :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

wohic said:


> Ones from A&N frozen are all laid out nicely, and spotlessly clean
> I breed a few of my own but mainly buy in, mind you if someone offered to breed for me I would jump at the chance :lol2:


hehe!
i guess its beacuse im new to snakeyss... i thought this is what mice looked like... until i got these from my grandma

this is a big company which is metioned alot on here... hmph..


----------

